# hypno band - weight loss



## Jennywren (Jul 13, 2011)

I dont know if anyone saw it on lorraine the other day but it was about a mother and daughter who had , had hypno bands basically the suggestion that they had had a gastric band under hypnosis .You go to see a hypnotherapist and she uses a technique over several sessions where she / he suggests what you should and shouldnt eat and then you have the 'operation''whereagain through hypnosis and the power of suggestion they talk you through the stages of the operation and it leads you to believe you have had it and eat accordingly .they had both lost between 2 and a half and 3 stone  im now at the stage where i will give anything a go .15th of august here i come 

http://www.itv.com/lorraine/health/hypno-weightloss/


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

What an interesting idea!  I wonder if it would help that man that was refused the real op?


----------



## Steff (Jul 13, 2011)

Ive heard about it and im fairly certain someone in here has mentioned this before, i say give it a go anything is worth a try,bring on the 15th , good luck Jen xx


----------



## cazscot (Jul 13, 2011)

Good luck Jenny, I might give it a try myself


----------



## gail1 (Jul 13, 2011)

keep us posted will be very interesting


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 14, 2011)

Will do , just got in such a rut with weight i need to do something !!!!! and all the surgery options are a bit drastic and are not without complications , a person who my diabetic doctor referred has to now live with a feeding tube into his stomach !


----------



## eat2live (Jul 14, 2011)

my sister underwent the hypno-band, cost her ?120, and thats all she lost
but i guess it works for some like it did for those on the T.V 
my sister had 3 visits,

but worth a go i guess x


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 14, 2011)

eat2live said:


> my sister underwent the hypno-band, cost her ?120, and thats all she lost
> but i guess it works for some like it did for those on the T.V
> my sister had 3 visits,
> 
> but worth a go i guess x



So your sister lost no weight ????


----------



## Nicky1970 (Aug 5, 2011)

> my sister underwent the hypno-band, cost her ?120, and thats all she lost



?120? I've looked into the hypno-band and most quote upwards of ?500! I suupose some practitioners are more skilled than others, plus the subject must be open to 'persuasion'


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 21, 2011)

I let my hypnotherapist know today , that i wont be back after several sessions i am now convinced that im not under hypnosis during our sessions 
 im totally aware of everything going on in our sessions music playing what she is saying , what she is doing and me laying there 'thinking come on im uncomfortable ' when i said before i started putting down my knife and fork between mouthfuls i think that is because i am aware of her telling me that , more than being hypnotised to do so . From my personal experience i would neither encourage or discourage people to do this i think its all down to individual experiences .


----------



## Steff (Aug 21, 2011)

Jenny sorry to hear things did not work out with this x


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sorry it didn't seem to work for you Jenny. I think some people are much better subjects than others where hypnosis is concerned - just one of those things. Perhaps you can use the lessons you learned and still put them into practice, although consciously rather than subconsciously.


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 22, 2011)

Very disappointed , was wanting to be hypnotised and tried to be open minded , But like you say Alan some people can some cant


----------



## melvinng (Nov 2, 2011)

I just started my first client with a hypno-band. She has reduced weight by 4 lbs prior to even having the band "installed". It is a good protocol which I, like others who have commented, have merged into my usual weight loss program. Just one more tool that may be appropriate for certain clients.


----------

